# Two stage Trigger in a release?



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

What do you want in the two stage trigger. Carter makes one that sounds like what you want


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

*thanks*

thats what i needed to know
i wasnt sure if anybody built one or not


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

What do you mean by two stages?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

two stage triggers are common in compitetion AR-15's and some bench guns
when you pull the trigger it has some creep until it hits a wall
then it takes a light compresion and it will release


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

carter just came out with a new one that is two stage if they didn't have one in the past


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Is it similar to a clicker in a back tension release? (only for a trigger, of course)


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

you would probably be bettor off with a back tension release


----------



## Sighting In (Feb 5, 2009)

Yes, I use a BT for a reason. But I meant that it was sort of like having a clicker on a BT. You get anchored, click the clicker (or do the first stage on the trigger) then start pulling. Right?


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

ive done some patent searches but nobody has this type that i am building 
ive got it half done on AUTO-CAD and am working with the neighbor on some 
legal and manufacturing things


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

no Carter make a cocking sear trigger, the concept is similar but different at the same time.

A true two stage trigger can be found on alot of older guns and some AR-15s

First stage is a easy travel set trigger.
one it click in to place the it only take about 1# of pull to release the second trigger sear to release the firing pin.

It is similar to Carters set up but if the OP is referring to a full two stage trigger then it would be different than any other I have seen on the market.

Also my description may be slightly off as I am not the gun guy as my father in law is but it has been shown to me and that is how I understand it.


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hoyt Thompson said:


> no Carter make a cocking sear trigger, the concept is similar but different at the same time.
> 
> A true two stage trigger can be found on alot of older guns and some AR-15s
> 
> ...


your right on 
the my dads ar has a two stage and i found out that a lot of old muzzleoaders had them and that is the way they originated


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BowBoy78 said:


> your right on
> the my dads ar has a two stage and i found out that a lot of old muzzleoaders had them and that is the way they originated


Yeah the older cap percusion MLs and I have seen a few other guns have it. I saw one ML that had two triggers, on was the first stage trigger or set trigger and the second was the sear/pin trigger.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

They have the two triggers on several older rifles. I personally think it would lead to shots that don't break clean since you have to cock the release first, then fire


----------



## BowBoy78 (Aug 17, 2009)

N7709K said:


> They have the two triggers on several older rifles. I personally think it would lead to shots that don't break clean since you have to cock the release first, then fire


i think that we have two things messed up 
the two stage that i am building has a medium weight trigger and then a click and then it take less than a pound to fire. no cocking in this outfit


----------



## Hoyt Thompson (May 7, 2007)

BowBoy78 said:


> i think that we have two things messed up
> the two stage that i am building has a medium weight trigger and then a click and then it take less than a pound to fire. no cocking in this outfit


I know what you are talking about, I just threw the two tiggger rifle in there because I thought it was neat. I am fuly understanding what you are meaning.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

BowBoy78 said:


> i think that we have two things messed up
> the two stage that i am building has a medium weight trigger and then a click and then it take less than a pound to fire. no cocking in this outfit


I understand that. You are basically making a bt release that has a clicker, in the form of a strap release.


----------

